# Cant wait



## CDNBlackhawk (24 Feb 2004)

I dont know the rest if you feel or felt. But i am getting so pumped and excited to leav for training, Hopefully its soon/Like april or may at latest. Been looking forward to this since i applied in late July of last year and had to wait like 8 month for my VFS.....

Any of you getting excited at all.


----------



## D-n-A (24 Feb 2004)

I dont wanna be rude but, what does this have to do with recruiting? Seems like a pointless thread..


----------



## pingu (24 Feb 2004)

holy, takes that long? im handing in my app next week, i wanna try and make the spring/summer basic...


----------



## RJG (24 Feb 2004)

!!!!!!!!! wow same here I am handing in my application this friday and I better get into the summer BMQ or I will be very, hmm, upset I guess.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (24 Feb 2004)

D-N-A I dont want to be rude either, read the thread before you add to a so called pointless thread like you did.

Its has everything to do with recruitment, why because i am a recruit just like a lot of other‘s here who may be or not be looking forward to training like i am.I was looking for to see how some of the "RECRUITS" new and former and how they are feeling or felt about basic.


----------



## brin11 (24 Feb 2004)

The reason some have to wait so long is the Verification of Former Service for former members.  This can take forever to get back from Ottawa sometimes although mine only took 4-5 months.  

As for you initial question; before I went to basic I didn‘t have a sweet clue what I was getting into.  I had read too many American Vietnam books as a kid and the real Canadian military is certainly nothing like that at all.  It turned out fine and I‘ve had a great time but, initially, I knew nothing.  You youngins‘ joining now know 100% more than most of us knew without the internet.  Use the tool wisely.


----------



## D-n-A (24 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by *CDN*Blackhawk:
> [qb] D-N-A I dont want to be rude either, read the thread before you add to a so called pointless thread like you did.
> 
> Its has everything to do with recruitment, why because i am a recruit just like a lot of other‘s here who may be or not be looking forward to training like i am.I was looking for to see how some of the "RECRUITS" new and former and how they are feeling or felt about basic. [/qb]


your asking if people are "pumped" for basic, pretty much the majority of people are pumped an ready to go, aswell as being nervousis(bad spelling) plus if you search I bet theres another thread like this


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (24 Feb 2004)

so why does it matter if i post a honest thread asking an honest question, does it really offend you? I mean , who cares if i am asking a simplistic question, if they want to answer let them, if they dont, oh well. Its not up to you what other people post on these forums, especially when its nothing bad.


anyways lets not make a argument out of this, lets leave it at this.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (24 Feb 2004)

I‘m starting Basic this march, and i‘ve been informed its a lot of boring classroom work...

oh well. I wont mind learning about the army stuff. w00t.


----------



## CL84 (24 Feb 2004)

Blackhawk I wonder too why people get so mad for posting when ya you could search it and find almost the same answers. But the thing that bugs me is when some people on here get mad over it, or come online and say something like, this has nothing to do with recruiting!!!...that‘s very stupid. Anyways, I think the only reason people don‘t just search it on this site, is because they want their answer, their question is the same but just a little different, so they want their own answer.  :warstory:  

Anyways, I am very excited to go to basic, I have my interview left to do, and I will be going in May I was told. I‘m going reg force Army Infantry. I did a bmq in high school army co-op and that gave me a taste of what it‘s like, and I loved every second of it. So I am looking forward to having alot of fun and learning new things. 

As for basic being full of boring classroom work..I think that‘s the wrong attitude to have. It‘s being taught to you for a reason. 

Anyways, later.   :warstory:    :warstory:


----------



## CF_MacAulay (24 Feb 2004)

Hey, Ya Im Excited as well, im sure everyone is...all new things are exciting, i have been interested in the military my whole life, FINALLY its coming true..im going Infantry but as a Reservist untill im done High School, then i will probably go regs, with a buddy of mine in PPCLi or RCR, i dunnno, but yup cant wait for good old basic   !


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (24 Feb 2004)

The class room stuff can be  a little boreing if you let yourself get bored, but you honestly dont have time to ever get bored while in BAsic Training. Its go go go from day one basicly.


----------



## shaunlin41 (25 Feb 2004)

CF_MacAulay,  Think carefully about your choices.
If you are going reserve and you are even thinking about going reg you may want to think twice.
If you ask a recruiter they will tell you because the transfer will take forever.  It is so much faster to get in the regs if your are joe blow new recruit some times it is better to have patience and wait to apply straight to regs plus you will most likly have to re do all or most of your training including basic if you do res first. .  just some food for thought


----------



## pingu (25 Feb 2004)

i cant wait, i hope mine doesnt take long to process..i mean i live in ottawa so there is not to much of a wait, hehe, id like to get in the basic by summer, or late spring..im pumped ive been training my *** off at the gym to get preped and running all the time..good to go in basic in shape i guess


----------



## CF_MacAulay (26 Feb 2004)

Hey Born Military, ya i know the recruiting process from rres to reg is just as longif not longer then joing reserves, but i know what im getting into, one of my friends from PPClI went through all the same stuff, he was a res for a long time till like last year or soemthing, and now hes reg going on tour to afgan, i want to make some money while im still in high school and what not..so reserves is good for me...then im gonna go out to gagetown and go Reg. but thanks for the thoughts, i know what im gettin myself into though...
Im a BIG BOY NOW  LOL


----------



## cathtaylor (27 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by fenix:
> [qb] i cant wait, i hope mine doesnt take long to process..i mean i live in ottawa so there is not to much of a wait, hehe, ... [/qb]


Living in Ottawa somehow speeds up the process? Do you know something I don‘t?
From Cath in Ottawa.


----------

